
Free GeoJSON editor to visualize, download or convert geo data in many formats - etagenyeti
https://geoman.io/
======
mtmail
Are you the author? If you add 'Show HN' to the title the submission will go
to [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
requiring less upvotes for exposure. It helps to also add a first comment "I'm
the author" with a little background and asking for feedback. I use geojson at
work and will try it out.

~~~
etagenyeti
Hi there, thanks for reaching out! I just submitted it again including 'Show
HN'. Thanks for that. I am not directly the author of the application but I am
working with him to make it the best GeoJSON editor out there ;-) So any
feedback is welcome!

